# Radon ZR Team 7.0 Blau welche Lackfarbe/Farbcode?



## Winni2000 (30. April 2013)

Hiho,

weiß jemand zufällig um welchen Farbcode es sich beim blauen Team 7.0 von 2013 handelt ???...

mfg


----------



## filiale (30. April 2013)

Sprichst Du von den RAL Farben oder von was anderem ? Etwas genauer muß es schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winni2000 (30. April 2013)

Ja ist schon RAL gemeint. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Bike-Discount hab ich die Info zum Glück bekommen.

PANTONE Process Cyan 

mfg

thx


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2013)

RAL #009bbf


----------



## Winni2000 (1. Mai 2013)

Kann man sich so eine Farbe mischen lassen???....bzw. gibt es da Fachhändler oder einfach nur einen örtlichen Fragen.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2013)

ja kannst Du mischen lassen, da die RAL Farben ein offizieller standard sind...jeder Lackierer *muß* das hinbekommen. Selbst Schreinereien können das mischen (bei farbigen Möbeln)


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (1. Mai 2013)

Ist es den auch das Blau was an den Slide verwendet wurde?

Meine das schwarz/blau Slide 8.0

MFG


----------



## Cityracer (1. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> RAL #009bbf



das ist ein Hex-Code!

der RAL-Code hat immer eine 4-stellige Nummer. njix mit Buchstaben. das 7.0er *KÖNNTE* 5012 (Lichtblau) oder 5015 (Himmelblau) haben.

PANTONE irgendwas ist mW aber niemals eine RAL-Bezeichnung. die RALs sind nämlich historisch bedingt alle sehr deutsch...Stahlblau, Lichtblau, Taubenblau, Kobaltblau, Schwarzblau, Signalblau...usw. usf.


----------



## Winni2000 (1. Mai 2013)

Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, denke aber schon. Folgende Information dazu hab ich von der Werkstatt im Bike Discount erhalten.

PANTONE Process Cyan     
#009bbf 
RGB [000,155,191]


----------



## Winni2000 (1. Mai 2013)

Ja es handelt sich um die Farbscala nach Pantone.


----------

